

Show HN: Hive – A fast, easy and safe way to use your Bitcoins - freeslugs
https://hivewallet.com/

======
goeric
The app looks beautiful but I think the biggest thing your landing page fails
to do is convince me why I need this AND Coinbase or why this is better than
Coinbase.

~~~
mmgutz
Call me paranoid but having your wallet on someone else's cloud (Coinbase) is
an opportunity waiting to be exploited. All it takes is some network admin or
developer to transfer all of the clouds bitcoins to a personal wallet and
nobody, especially you, can do anything about it.

~~~
SeoxyS
A cloud wallet in and of itself is not a bad idea; it just needs to be secured
appropriately. Multi-sig support is probably key here. You could have the best
of both convenience and security with a 2-of-3 setup, where you keep one key
in cold storage, one in a native app on your devices, and one with the cloud
provider.

~~~
jafaku
The problem with that is that the app on your device is usually developed by
the same entity, meaning they could take your key and steal your coins.

What we need is to decouple the online service from the app on your device.
Maybe someone could develop a secure app with a nice API or protocol that
users can securely connect to 3rd party services without fearing that the key
in their device could be stolen.

~~~
SeoxyS
Yes, that's a fair point. I agree with you.

PS: Ugh, not sure what I said that was so controversial. Always annoying to
get downvoted for no reason. Oh HN.

~~~
jafaku
Nothing, we are all being downvoted. I guess it's the usual Bitcoin haters.

------
espringe
Note: This is only safe if your computer doesn't have bitcoin stealing
malware. Before you use this, it's not a bad idea to throw $5 in a Bitcoin
Vigil money pot, and get notified if your computer gets any bitcoin stealing
malware.

~~~
wmf
It seems like Bitcoin Vigil can only protect non-Bitcoin users. If you have a
"money pot" and real money stored on your computer the malware will just steal
both.

~~~
jliptzin
Exactly, I don't see how this is useful for bitcoin users at all. They notify
me _after_ all my bitcoins have been stolen? Great.

I can see this being useful as a canary to let you know someone has acquired
unfettered access to your device, but it doesn't seem very practical for high
value targets (who cares about $5 of bitcoin if there's far more valuable info
to steal), or if the attacker decides to steal the bitcoin wallet file and
only transfer coins a few weeks later after he's already taken advantage of
the other info he got off the target device (and by then you probably already
know you've been compromised anyway).

~~~
gcb0
unlock the $5 every login. it will be stolen much faster than the wallet that
you load only a few times (not to buy drugs, just to count your bit coins, or
maybe take a dive on all those bits in your huge storage fort)

------
mdaniel
It is starting to jam me up that we have obviously arrived at the same name
depletion that .com ran into when it feels like so many projects are choosing
names that collide with existing project names. This is second only to
projects that chose names for their programming languages that are search
engine antagonistic.

I freely grant that the Map Reduce community and the whatever this does for
the Bitcoin community are unlikely to land on each other's search terms, but
maybe that's only a matter of time.

Alternatively, thank goodness the DNS TLDs have expanded so one could name
their project hive.java and hive.bitcoin.

~~~
bm1362
We're building a distributed system and just decided on Hive as the codename
for the control plane. One of our engineers that is familiar with Hadoop
brought this up.. now there is this as well.

"There are only two hard things in Computer Science: cache invalidation and
naming things."

------
EGreg
How do I know I can trust this app?

~~~
diego
You'd have to examine their source code, which should be prominently linked on
their page:

[https://github.com/hivewallet/](https://github.com/hivewallet/)

Personally, I would not trust a bitcoin wallet that advertises itself as "the
fastest, easiest and safest way to use your bitcoins." That's a bold claim,
and not one that responsible crypto developers should take lightly.

------
jafaku
Mac only? Why?

